# Detailing help, Glasgow area.



## Iain R33 (Nov 10, 2006)

:newbie: 

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody could help me. Basically I want to get my Dad's Ford Explorer detailed as an early xmas present. Does anybody have any recomendations for companies around the Glasgow area? 

Cheers
Iain


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe Grizzle might be interested. PM him if he doesn't see this thread.

What are you wanting done? Paint correction etc or just a tidy up?


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Give Grizzle a call or PM. I am sure that he would be able to help you out. 
Alex


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Big Grizzley is yer man:thumb:


----------



## Iain R33 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I spoke to Grizzle last night about what I am looking for. Will post up some before and after shots when its done.

Cheers
Iain


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers for the references guys :thumb:


----------



## miniandy (Apr 3, 2006)

Iain R33 said:


> Will post up some before and after shots when its done.


Do you have any shots of the detail?


----------



## stevenh78 (Feb 3, 2007)

Any idea how much it costs to get someone to do detail work on car?
I'm looking for the following:

Stone chip repair x 1
Light scratch removal
Swirl/Webbing removal
Wash and clay
possibly sealant?
and wax

Still thinking whether I want to do anything about the interior though 

Any ideas?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It depends on how big the car is, how bad the defects are, how soft/hard the paint is. Typically you're looking at 8-10 hours for an average detail (sometimes more) and at a rate of say £25 or £30 per hour normally. Some people charge fixed rates though


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Pics might help Steven :thumb: 

Where are you based?

Bryan


----------



## stevenh78 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll try and get some pics next weekend as it's normally dark when i leave/return from work.
I'm in Glasgow.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm based in glasgow an edinburgh if its any help


----------



## stevenh78 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Grizzle, I'll probably try and wax it first and see what it's like afterwards, not sure if it will cover the swirl marks etc, also noticed a new scuff mark on my passenger side today >_<
Do you have a PC etc? How much you reckon?
What would you use to seal it, is there a hard coat available like diamondbrite/lifeshine etc?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

stevenh78 said:


> Thanks Grizzle, I'll probably try and wax it first and see what it's like afterwards, not sure if it will cover the swirl marks etc, also noticed a new scuff mark on my passenger side today >_<
> Do you have a PC etc? How much you reckon?
> What would you use to seal it, is there a hard coat available like diamondbrite/lifeshine etc?


Yeh i have a pc, it would really depend on the condition of the car and typically ppl on ere go by 25-30 quid an hour its not un common for it to be over 9hrs to fully do a paint correction.

If its something like diamondbrite/lifeshine u want i can do it.

But there are far better products out there.

Durability u cant beat collonite 476's personally.


----------



## stevenh78 (Feb 3, 2007)

hm... just spent a lot on getting a pile of Meguiars stuff, got the Nxt wash and wax and also hyperwash and last touch. Can I still use these on top of diamondbrite/lifeshine/collonite etc?
How much is it to do diamondbrite/lifeshine/collonite or megs alternative? I have a BMW 1 series...
Has anyone tried these car protective films before e.g. Ventureshield?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My neighbour has a 1 series in red(dont ask lol) used collonite on it way back in nov for her she gets it washed at a local poland wash house! still beading,

Collonite is 15 quid and i'm sure it will last you a lifetime, Dont see why u cant use it ontop of diamond brite and life shine although i really dont rate these products at all


----------



## stevenh78 (Feb 3, 2007)

think i'll wait till the weather is a little better before doing any more cleaning or work on the car all my garden hoses are frozen >_<
can't take any good pics of the car cause it's really dirty so the scratches etc are all covered...


----------

